# Nikon Announces the D7500 DSLR



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 12, 2017)

```
<em>Exceptional Speed, Precision and Low-Light Ability Has Never Been as Attainable; The New D7500 Uses the Same Powerful Imaging Sensor and Includes Many Features from Nikon’s DX-Format D500 Flagship</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, NY (April 12, 2017 at 12:01 A.M. EDT) — </strong>Enthusiasts are a distinct type of photographer, who go to great lengths in the relentless pursuit of the perfect capture. It is for this user that Nikon Inc. announced the D7500 today, an advanced-level DX-format DSLR that provides a robust yet lightweight camera with powerful performance and premium features. Using the same 20.9-megapixel image sensor, processor and wide ISO range as the D500, Nikon’s flagship DX-format DSLR, the D7500 incorporates an exceptional combination of stunning image quality, impressive speed, astounding low-light ability and 4K UHD video capture, yet remains within reach for a diverse array of image makers and creators.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“The Nikon D7500 was engineered to be as versatile as the photographer using it, and excels whether shooting fast-action sports, stunning low-light landscapes, distant wildlife, glamorous portraits or multimedia content,” said Kosuke Kawaura, Director of Marketing and Planning, Nikon Inc. “This is a camera for the photographers who are serious about their passion, infatuated with the next frame and above all else, want speed, small size and an excellent value.”</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-7 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-7 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-7 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-7 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-7' class='gallery galleryid-29082 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/9576398997.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/9576398997-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/0842270638.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/0842270638-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/5171466608.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/5171466608-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/2324987617.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/2324987617-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/9763308025.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/9763308025-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/5517911696.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/5517911696-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/8293989234.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/8293989234-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/7510549957.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/7510549957-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p><strong>Balance Image Quality and Low-Light Performance

</strong>The new D7500 features Nikon’s latest 20.9-megapixel DX-format imaging sensor and EXPEED 5 processing engine, the same high-performance heart of the Nikon D500. Designed to excel in a wide array of shooting conditions, the D7500 eliminates the optical low-pass filter (OLPF) for maximum sharpness and clarity, with the class-leading dynamic range flexibility that is a hallmark of Nikon DSLRs. The compact DX-format form factor also gives photographers extended focal length reach that is an advantage for sports and wildlife photography, especially when coupled with the vast selection of available NIKKOR lenses.</p>
<p>Whether shooting a landscape at dawn or sports under indoor lights, the D7500 affords the latitude of low-light capability to consistently nail the shot, time and time again. Even in the most challenging light, users can capture images with minimal noise, thanks to a native ISO range that spans from 100-51,200, and an expanded ISO range up to an astonishing 1.64 million equivalent. Those same stellar image quality and low noise virtues also apply to those shooting video, whether it’s a 4K UHD production or a mesmerizing astro time-lapse of the night sky.</p>
<p><strong>Focus with Precision, Capture with Confidence

</strong>The Nikon D7500 DSLR gives photographers many new premium features and advanced Nikon technologies to help create incredible images and video:</p>
<ul>
<li>The D7500 is fast enough to keep pace with the quickest athletes or animals; capable of shooting at up to <strong>8 frames-per-second (fps)</strong> with full AF/AE, with an expanded buffer of up to <strong>50 RAW/NEF (14-bit lossless compressed) or 100 JPEG images.</strong></li>
<li><strong>Nikon’s proven 51-point AF</strong> <strong>system</strong> covers a large portion of the frame. A <strong>Group-Area AF</strong> function has been added, which is a preferred focus mode for those shooting fast action.</li>
<li><strong>The slim, tilting 3.2” 922K-dot touchscreen LCD </strong>can be used to easily control, compose and play back, even while mounted to a tripod. The menus can also be easily navigated using the touchscreen function.</li>
<li>Like the Nikon D5 and D500, the <strong>180K RGB Metering </strong>system is used with the Advanced Scene Recognition System to help ensure balanced exposures and fantastic color rendition in nearly any shooting situation.</li>
<li>Lightweight DX form factor allows for an agile, comfortable body with <strong>deep grip </strong>and<strong> comprehensive weather sealing</strong>. The monocoque body is durable and approximately 5% lighter than the D7200 and 16% lighter than the D500.</li>
<li><strong>Shoot all day</strong> and well into the night with up to approximately 950 shots per charge (CIPA standard).</li>
<li>Like the D500 and D5,<strong> the Auto AF Fine Tune </strong>feature when in Live View allows users to automatically calibrate autofocus with specific lenses if needed.</li>
<li>Through the Retouch menu, users can access an <strong>in-camera Batch Process RAW Converter</strong> that can handle multiple images to optimize workflow.</li>
<li>The camera’s pop-up flash can act as a Commander for remote Speedlights, while the camera is also optimized to function with line-of-sight using SB-500, SB-700 and SB-5000. It can even support the radio frequency control system of the SB-5000 when using the optional WR-R10 accessory.</li>
<li>New<strong> Auto Picture Control</strong> function analyzes the picture scene and automatically generates a tone curve within the camera.</li>
<li>Images can automatically be downloaded to a compatible smartphone, and the camera can also be triggered remotely using<strong> Built-in Bluetooth<sup>1</sup> and Wi-Fi<sup>2</sup></strong></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Multimedia Capabilities for Creators

</strong>The Nikon D7500 adds in a diverse array of advanced features for multimedia content creators, including 4K UHD (3840 × 2160/30p) video capture and the ability to produce awe-inspiring 4K UHD time-lapse movies in-camera. Video files can be stored as either MOV files or as MP4 files, for greater flexibility and easier playback on a wide range of devices. Like the D500, the D7500 offers 3-axis built-in e-VR image stabilization when shooting 1080p Full HD video, and can be easily focused using the rear touchscreen function.</p>
<p>For the advanced videographer, the D7500 offers simultaneous 4K UHD output to card and uncompressed via HDMI, as well as a headphone and microphone jack for pro-level audio recording and monitoring. To allow for smooth exposure adjustments, the camera also supports power aperture for smooth and step-less depth-of-field transitions while users can also keep highlights in-check using visible zebra stripes in live-view mode.</p>
<p><strong>Price and Availability</strong></p>
<p>The Nikon D7500 will be available in Summer 2017 for a suggested retail price (SRP)* of $1,249.95 for the body only configuration, or with a AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-140mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR lens for $1,749.95 SRP*. For more information on the Nikon D7500 as well as the latest Nikon products, please visit <a href="http://www.nikonusa.com/" target="article-9743513906">www.nikonusa.com</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Tinky (Apr 12, 2017)

I know most on here won't care, but it has 4K video.

Come on Canon. You're missing out on the party. What amateur / low level pro-video business Panasonic haven't already snaffled Nikon are sniffing around.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 12, 2017)

Tinky said:


> I know most on here won't care, but it has 4K video.
> 
> Come on Canon. You're missing out on the party. What amateur / low level pro-video business Panasonic haven't already snaffled Nikon are sniffing around.


Personally I don't care as I take mostly stills. And full HD is enough for me.
But I can understand why videographers do, and if there is no technical reason but only a (Canon internal) market differentiation I am 100% with you.


----------



## xps (Apr 12, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> Tinky said:
> 
> 
> > I know most on here won't care, but it has 4K video.
> ...


+1
It is a pleasure to see your videos in 4k on an big 4k Screen. If this quite cheap body is able to do 4K, it will open the doors for other manufacturer to implement it.
For my personbal - retired - technologically knowledge, it has an other advantage. The writing speed and buffer size wil be bigger. Maybe this si the reason for the 50 ! Raw burst shots. and this si an big advantage if you do sports or wildlife.


----------



## Tinky (Apr 13, 2017)

xps said:


> +1
> It is a pleasure to see your videos in 4k on an big 4k Screen. If this quite cheap body is able to do 4K, it will open the doors for other manufacturer to implement it.
> For my personbal - retired - technologically knowledge, it has an other advantage. The writing speed and buffer size wil be bigger. Maybe this si the reason for the 50 ! Raw burst shots. and this si an big advantage if you do sports or wildlife.



From a video point of view, the capacity to handle 4K usually means you can get faster frame rates on 1080, which may be useful for some, but even though I rarely output 4K, 4K downscaled to 1080 kicks the pants clean off in camera 1080.. so even if your output is still all 1080 (and theres no reason why it shouldn't) 4K does have a benefit.

If you employ things like warp stabiliser or croppin in post, then again, 4K has advantages, even if you are outputting to 1080.

Canon either don't get this, or don't think it's users want it.

I think they are scared that they will lose their cinema market, but the way I see it, the cinema cameras are professional tools with a great layout, decent colour sampling, no temporal compression, higher bit depths etc.. the folk who need that are still going to need it, and the folk who can only afford a consumer DSLR are unlikely ever to buy a cinema camera for fun..

Canon may not have started the video-DSLR revolution, but they were quick to pick up the ball and run with it, it just seems that now, they are out of steam a wee bit, in a video context, at this price point.


----------



## goldenhusky (Apr 13, 2017)

Here are my thoughts. I guess usually Canon considers Nikon as their only competitor and no one else. While I believe it is true to some extent IMHO that does not mean Canon can ignore other manufacturers. The excitement I have is I believe Canon will step up their game now and their next DSLR either 6D2 or 90D (if that is the name for 80D replacement) will have at least 4k @ 30p *with* a better compression and RAW output over HDMI. Even if they don't I can sell my Sony a 6300 & Sony lenses that I got for video and completely switch over to Nikon D7500 for video and if Canon still do not step up their game I can completely switch over to Nikon. I love the out of the box colors on the Nikon over Canon which I hate on the Sony. As a result now I use Sony exclusively for video and Canon for stills. I know there are compromises with every system and these are just tools 

Anyone know if there is any crop factor on the D7500 for 4K video? Also one thing surprised me is there is only one SD card slot that also does not sound like the UHS-ll type. The D7200 has dual card slots I expected Nikon will maintain the dual card slots.


----------



## Tinky (Apr 18, 2017)

2.2x crop for 4K.


----------



## goldenhusky (May 10, 2017)

Tinky said:


> 2.2x crop for 4K.



Thank you. That is a bummer


----------

